# ATLAS CLIMÁTICO IBÉRICO



## Toby (9 Jul 2017 às 20:09)

Boa noite,

Nas minhas investigações de poluição luminosa, caí sobre isto: 
http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/conocermas/publicaciones/Atlas-climatologico/Atlas.pdf
se for doublon… sorry


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2017 às 19:58)

Sim, creio que já se falou sobre esse trabalho.

Esse Atlas, apenas se baseia em algumas estações, e como tal peca por ser incompleto tendo em conta a dimensão do que pretende abordar.


----------

